# Hymer storage



## faceache (Feb 19, 2009)

I wonder if anyone can answer this one..........
We currently have an old (1993) hymer 554 which we love to bits and it has a large box on the back for storage.
However, the sight of a newer (1999) hymer 544 with bicycle racks on the back tempts me to consider a part exchange. 
We like the thought of the cycle rack but would miss the storage box.
So, my question is about internal and external storage of the two vehicles as a comparison.
I suppose the internal layout of the two different models would make a difference but can't help wondering if the layout and storage would actually be the same although in a different place.
Probably this seems a silly question but any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Does your current Hymer have the double floor?

That gives a lot of extra storage (as well as better insulation).

Not sure when that was introduced, but do know the "Classic" models and the Mercs don't have it.


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi faceache,

I looked at a few options before I settled for the beenybox which gives very useful external storage and also removes weight from the rear of the van.. and allows you to carry bikes. Have a look at www.beenybox.co.uk.

Good luck

Tony


----------



## faceache (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for your interesting replies.
So firstly Pieterv, we are hoping to part ex our old faithful in the next week or two. We have to wait for new number plates as the newer one has been living in Spain for five years. I didn't know about the double floor possibility but it seems that this didn't occur until 2001 and our next one will be 1999. Ah well, will have to save some more pennies.
Tony, "Beenybox" never heard of such a thing. Looked on your link and it's wonderful. Just what we could do with. Thanks for this useful info. Feel sure that we will be having one fitted before much longer.
Can't help feeling really guilty on behalf of our old faithful when she has been so reliable and brought us so much joy.


----------

